# trying before af



## ladders

Hello ladies I was wondering if anyone had started ttc after a misscarriage before first af arrives? Last Monday I started bleeding at 6weeks 5 days pregnant and when we had an early scan had found that everything had passed. I got a negative pregnancy test Tuesday morning and started using opks to see what my cycle was doing and this morning got a flashing smiley showing I will probably ovulate in a few days (I used to get about three or four days of flashing faces before solid smiley showing lh surge).
I'm in two minds about whether to start this month and wondered if anyone else had


----------



## taquito0523

Hi there! I am sorry for your loss. I had a MC on 3/21 (d&c) and STILL haven't gotten a visit from AF. Had follow up visit with my Dr. and she said all was good and things were back to normal. I am now on week 7 since my MC with NO sign of AF. Just for giggles earlier this week I used opk, and I too got 4 days of flashing smileys...then Wednesday got the solid one. Hubby and I bd'd a few times during that time (I know TMI) so we are not officially TRYING, but making an effort.... lol. So we'll see what happens this round, I figured that 7 weeks was more than enough time to wait. Dr. said one cycle for dating purposes, but we just didn't want to wait. Hopefully I don't get myself right into the same boat as with my little angel blueberry. :( Here's to hoping -- officially in the TWW now at 1 DPO. Good luck and baby dust to you and whatever you decide is right!! :)


----------



## Button#

I did but I wasn't lucky and AF turned up so I'm onto the next cycle. There's no risk to try before so good luck!


----------



## taquito0523

Hey Button -- sorry for your loss. :( Looks like you lost your LO right at the same time as mine. (3/21).... if you don't mind my asking when was the first AF that you got? Was it just recently?


----------



## Button#

It was exactly 4 weeks after the bleeding started, I didn't have a D&C though so not sure if it makes a difference.


----------



## confuzion

Hi taquito and ladders. I've had chats with both of you on other parts of the forum. Sorry you two ended up here. I've had 3 losses and I've tried right away for all but one of them (loss at 12 weeks so a lot of hemorrhaging and figured it was a bad idea). But I never had luck on that first try.

But I've come across a lot of ladies who have and got their rainbows so FX for you girls :hugs:.


----------



## taquito0523

Hi confuzion! yes we have talked before.... sorry for your losses as well :( I am hoping that we have our rainbow this time, but trying not to get my hopes up. It is hard ... I had forgotten about how much this TWW stinks. I just hope that it isn't something else wrong that it has been 7 weeks today that I had my d&c... Dr. said that AF should be back between 4-6 weeks and the day that I was going to call her was the day I got the blinking smiley on the ov test.... so now not sure if I just wait it out or call?


----------



## babyjan

I've started already, couldn't wait! 

Miscarried about 2 weeks ago, I think I was 5 weekish, not 100% cause I didn't know I was pregnant as I began bleeding on when AF was due, got bfp but sadly levels went down. 

anyways got my positve OPK yesterday on cd23! I usually have a 28 day cycle, gonna try hold out testing and wait for AF to arrive which I hope doesn't. 

Oh my dr told me to wait a few months but we're ready so honestly don't see the harm x


----------



## ladders

Thanks for the replies ladies, I think I am going to try this month because I feel more desperate than ever to have a child. My mc was natural no d and c or meds needed so I'm hoping my body doesn't take long to recover and I will ovulate. 
Confuzion yes I remember talking to you and we was on the same thread when I got my bfp, first time I'd ever seen two lovely pink lines, never thought I'd end up here


----------



## taquito0523

ladders said:


> Thanks for the replies ladies, I think I am going to try this month because I feel more desperate than ever to have a child. My mc was natural no d and c or meds needed so I'm hoping my body doesn't take long to recover and I will ovulate.
> Confuzion yes I remember talking to you and we was on the same thread when I got my bfp, first time I'd ever seen two lovely pink lines, never thought I'd end up here


Just checking in on you ladders -- how are you doing? Still no AF here in my world.... let us know! :)


----------



## ladders

No nothing yet, been getting ewcm but no other indication iv ovulated so not sure where I am at the moment. 
You must be getting inpatient for af now I feel for you


----------



## babyjan

Oh I got AF on Saturday today is cd5, it came 2 weeks after miscarriage and I wasn't expecting it to come so early!


----------



## taquito0523

ugh.... still no AF here.... It will be 8 weeks since my d&c on Friday. Tried taking HPT and that came back BFN. I know that it is still way too early, but thought I might have some answer being that it has been 8 weeks, thought i may have O'd earlier than I thought. Oh well, back to waiting I go. :cry:


----------



## mcwhmm

Hey ladies, mind if I join? I had a MMC and took misoprostol since my body wasn't getting rid of anything on its own:( I took that on 5/8 and have been having heavy bleeding on and off since then and clots some days and then not others. My body has always regulated itself very quickly after giving birth and after coming off of the implant. Me and my hubby are a very sexually active couple and we miss dtd not just for ttc, but because we like to also! lol (sorry tmi) I am trying not to obsess with getting pregnant before af, although it would be nice!


----------



## Kitty1979

Hi ladies I`m in the same boat. Early MC at 5/6 weeks start of April was planning on waiting but did an + opk on the 4th May, makes me 11 dpo holding out till after weekend if no sign of AF. Been having cramps on and off still Ov'ed but trying not to think that is a good sign. Waiting to do a test is killing me!!! 
I prob should of waited until after AF arrived but we felt ready just went for it.


----------



## taquito0523

Kitty1979 said:


> Hi ladies I`m in the same boat. Early MC at 5/6 weeks start of April was planning on waiting but did an + opk on the 4th May, makes me 11 dpo holding out till after weekend if no sign of AF. Been having cramps on and off still Ov'ed but trying not to think that is a good sign. Waiting to do a test is killing me!!!
> I prob should of waited until after AF arrived but we felt ready just went for it.

Hi Kitty -- so sorry for your loss... I am totally in the same boat as you. I am only 6DPO (if my math is correct and I O'd when I thought)....but I haven't seen AF since my d&c which was 3/21...... I knew it was too early and tested this morning - BFN - which didn't surprise me, but we'll see what the next few days bring for BOTH of us.... hopefully this thread will have some BFP's in the next few weeks!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## MissJenn_xx

Hi ladies :hi: mind if I join in?

First off I just want to say I am sorry for all of your losses. :hugs:

I found out on May 1st that there was no HB. I was 9 weeks 5 days measuring 9 weeks 3 days they said. I was not cramping or bleeding so I had a d&c done on May 8th. After the procedure I did not have any cramps and bleeding had been very minimal until last night, cramping became verryyyy painful and I passed a lot of clots. It seems like that was the end as I have only had minor spotting today.

I too am hoping to conceive before AF. Fingers crossed.

I ordered a bunch of hpt and opk off amazon yesterday. I have never used an opk before and I am just learning about charting.

Really hoping to catch the first ovulation![-o&lt; & BFPs for all <3


----------



## Kitty1979

Hi ladies havent been on for a few days. I had ordered HPT some cheapies and 2 digi Clearblue. Both arrived today, I`m 12 dpo today but going to try to hold off until Sunday to test. I`m scared to test. Both BFP I have gotten in past were both at 11 dpo.............. Worried that my cycle will be longer because of early MC I`m usually very regular 30 days. I know I defo ov'ed on 4th May. No AF signs but no Pregnancy signs either! Hope you are all doing well, fingers crososed for you all.


----------



## mcwhmm

MissJenn_xx said:


> Hi ladies :hi: mind if I join in?
> 
> First off I just want to say I am sorry for all of your losses. :hugs:
> 
> I found out on May 1st that there was no HB. I was 9 weeks 5 days measuring 9 weeks 3 days they said. I was not cramping or bleeding so I had a d&c done on May 8th. After the procedure I did not have any cramps and bleeding had been very minimal until last night, cramping became verryyyy painful and I passed a lot of clots. It seems like that was the end as I have only had minor spotting today.
> 
> I too am hoping to conceive before AF. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I ordered a bunch of hpt and opk off amazon yesterday. I have never used an opk before and I am just learning about charting.
> 
> Really hoping to catch the first ovulation![-o&lt; & BFPs for all <3

I'm sorry for your loss! We found out around the same exact time about our losses. You had a d&c on May 8th and I chose misoprostol on that same day. I had very bad cramping, lots of clots, and heavy bleeding, which has now subsided to just spotting. I'm hoping to conscience before AF, but my pregnancy tests are still showing positive as I expected. I'm hoping by next week to get a bfn (the only time I'm ever hoping for that!) we should be buddies:)


----------



## hop

Hi everyone!

I'm also trying to conceive before my AF after my MC. I feel like maybe I have set myself up for more stress and disappointment, but we've already been trying, so might as well keep on.

Right now, I'm sort of just wondering when I should expect my period. I've read pretty much every thread in this forum and it varies so wildly...that's sort of scary. My cycles have always been like clockwork...so if I was a day late, I knew what was up. This time...it could really be 6 weeks?! Or more?! How in the heck am I supposed to know when to test?


----------



## Kitty1979

Hop I'm exactly the same. No idea when af will show up. It's been 30 days since MC, I'm guessing although regular cycle of 30 days will be longer this time. No af signs at all. When r u going to test?


----------



## taquito0523

right there with you kitty..... Been 8 weeks since MC and no sign of AF, and of course POAS ever since 9 DPO and all BFN. :( Ugh this just sucks.


----------



## kaaylaa123

I'm very sorry for your loss. It sucks. :( I'm also TTC before AF arrives! I miscarried May 3rd & bled until May 9th. All natural as well. I was only 6 weeks & my OBGYN told me to just keep taking my prenatal vitamins & there would be no harm in continuing to try! IF AF decides to be on time this month I should start on the 31st. I doubt it'll be on time though. But I'll start testing around that time! BC I do believe I OV at the time I normally would(14 days after MC started), I had the gross discharge & idk if this is an OV symptom, but I got asked by a lot of people for a few days if I was PMSing. Lol!! Baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## hop

Kitty1979 said:


> Hop I'm exactly the same. No idea when af will show up. It's been 30 days since MC, I'm guessing although regular cycle of 30 days will be longer this time. No af signs at all. When r u going to test?

I broke down and tested yesterday and got a positive.

I have no idea what to think. I feel like my body recovered and maybe I ovulated shortly after the MC...my pregnancy symptoms vanished almost immediately...but now I've just confused myself more because I know it could just be residual hormones from the MC. This is so frustrating! I wish there was a more precise science to it...I feel like my body is in limbo right now.

Friday, a coworker (that I used to be good friends with, but am no longer close to) announced to some other people that she is pregnant. Due the same month I would have been. It hit me like a ton of bricks and it took everything I had not to cry. It seems so unfair and I'm so frustrated.

And what's worse is that I've become so consumed with this, I don't know if I'll be able to be happy until I've gotten another chance.

Sigh. Good luck to you girls. I really wish the best for all of you. I wish I could snap my fingers and get us all right out of this mess and right into the last trimester.


----------



## hop

I will say that my pregnancy symptoms have returned. I have a low grade headache constantly, I've lost my appetite, I'm queasy and I have had diarrhea (sorry, tmi) a lot. Like I said, they vanished right after the MC...so it's giving me a tiny bit of hope...I just don't know what to think.

I guess I'm going to wait a week and test again. And brace myself for a negative.....


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, another one ready to get on with things here! I think I've finished miscarrying now, just a faint shadows on my HPTs and spotting. Can't wait for the spotting to stop completely so I can get close to my hubby again, to been a rough and stressful few weeks! 

We will be ntnp this cycle and ttc after that. :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Hop test again in a day or two, you should know either way then! Did you test negative at all? How long is it since your loss?


----------



## confuzion

Still around as a quiet stalker here. Hope all of you ladies are out of limbo and back in the first tri soon!


----------



## MissJenn_xx

mcwhmm said:


> I'm sorry for your loss! We found out around the same exact time about our losses. You had a d&c on May 8th and I chose misoprostol on that same day. I had very bad cramping, lots of clots, and heavy bleeding, which has now subsided to just spotting. I'm hoping to conscience before AF, but my pregnancy tests are still showing positive as I expected. I'm hoping by next week to get a bfn (the only time I'm ever hoping for that!) we should be buddies:)


I just received my hpt and opk in the mail. I couldn't resist checking. It was a faint line but it was still unfortunately pos :growl mad: I am so anxious!! I think I need to go back to see my doctor so I can see where my levels are at. How is everything going with you?


----------



## mcwhmm

I had a MMC and took misoprostol on May 8th and bled until May 15/16th and if has now completely stopped. I was only 6 weeks along. I have been taking both Hpt and opk twice a week just to moniter because I am curious and anxious! My test yesterday was a faint positive on the hpt and a dark positive on the opk which confused me.. I have heard it's possible to ovulate if your hcg is very low but I don't think mine is just quite yet. But now today I have been feeling super off. I have had cm today after being completely dry the last 3 days. Also I am super in the mood and just want to go home and jump my hubby after work and I have not felt that way really since last time I knew I ovulated. I know I am probably getting my hopes up, but dang! Lol


----------



## MissJenn_xx

mcwhmm said:


> I had a MMC and took misoprostol on May 8th and bled until May 15/16th and if has now completely stopped. I was only 6 weeks along. I have been taking both Hpt and opk twice a week just to moniter because I am curious and anxious! My test yesterday was a faint positive on the hpt and a dark positive on the opk which confused me.. I have heard it's possible to ovulate if your hcg is very low but I don't think mine is just quite yet. But now today I have been feeling super off. I have had cm today after being completely dry the last 3 days. Also I am super in the mood and just want to go home and jump my hubby after work and I have not felt that way really since last time I knew I ovulated. I know I am probably getting my hopes up, but dang! Lol

Thats exactly what I got! A faint positive on the hpt and dark positive on the opk. I wasn't sure what to think about that but I asked my DH to come home to BD just incase :headspin: 

I have been feeling really down this passed week. Im trying not to stress out about getting PG again but I am totally stressing. 

Today has been a much better day though. Im feeling hopeful.

Im keeping my FXD for us :happydance:


----------



## mcwhmm

MissJenn_xx said:


> mcwhmm said:
> 
> 
> I had a MMC and took misoprostol on May 8th and bled until May 15/16th and if has now completely stopped. I was only 6 weeks along. I have been taking both Hpt and opk twice a week just to moniter because I am curious and anxious! My test yesterday was a faint positive on the hpt and a dark positive on the opk which confused me.. I have heard it's possible to ovulate if your hcg is very low but I don't think mine is just quite yet. But now today I have been feeling super off. I have had cm today after being completely dry the last 3 days. Also I am super in the mood and just want to go home and jump my hubby after work and I have not felt that way really since last time I knew I ovulated. I know I am probably getting my hopes up, but dang! Lol
> 
> Thats exactly what I got! A faint positive on the hpt and dark positive on the opk. I wasn't sure what to think about that but I asked my DH to come home to BD just incase :headspin:
> 
> I have been feeling really down this passed week. Im trying not to stress out about getting PG again but I am totally stressing.
> 
> Today has been a much better day though. Im feeling hopeful.
> 
> Im keeping my FXD for us :happydance:Click to expand...

How far post mc are you?? I am not sure what to think of my tests! But I'm happy that my hpts are getting more and more faint! My body has always regulated itself very quickly both after having my daughter as coming off bc. I'm hoping this is the same!:)


----------



## MissJenn_xx

mcwhmm said:


> How far post mc are you?? I am not sure what to think of my tests! But I'm happy that my hpts are getting more and more faint! My body has always regulated itself very quickly both after having my daughter as coming off bc. I'm hoping this is the same!:)

I was told on May 1st that there was no HB, but that I was measuring the right amt of weeks. So it had just happened a day or two prior to that.

So its been around 20 days or so.


----------



## mcwhmm

MissJenn_xx said:


> mcwhmm said:
> 
> 
> How far post mc are you?? I am not sure what to think of my tests! But I'm happy that my hpts are getting more and more faint! My body has always regulated itself very quickly both after having my daughter as coming off bc. I'm hoping this is the same!:)
> 
> I was told on May 1st that there was no HB, but that I was measuring the right amt of weeks. So it had just happened a day or two prior to that.
> 
> So its been around 20 days or so.Click to expand...

Mine was just a few days after yours. I don't remember if you have said this yet or not so sorry of you have ( I'm on my phone so I can't look back while I'm posting) but have you had a negative test yet? Mine is still very very faint positive.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I had medical management on the 2nd May (was 13 weeks). Done a pregnancy test 10 days after and its still positive but me and OH has been having unprotected sex for 4-5 days now twice a day. We feel ready to try and hospital said as long as bleeding has stopped we can :)


----------



## mcwhmm

I am getting so excited about my tests being almost completely negative! I'm guessing by Thursday or Friday they will be completely negative or even closer! Then I am going to start just using opks. Here was this mornings test with FMU https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a38/xxhmarieoo/Mobile%20Uploads/image-3.jpg


----------



## ladders

I was the same I think it was the first time ever iv been pleased to see a negative hpt! I started testing opks and got a positive a week after negative hpt. Really want a bfp instead of my first af after


----------



## mcwhmm

I hope you get your bfp! I'm guessing that by the looks of my test, it will be negative by the end of the week and I will be taking two opks a day:)


----------



## confuzion

FX ladders!


----------



## MissJenn_xx

mcwhmm said:


> MissJenn_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcwhmm said:
> 
> 
> How far post mc are you?? I am not sure what to think of my tests! But I'm happy that my hpts are getting more and more faint! My body has always regulated itself very quickly both after having my daughter as coming off bc. I'm hoping this is the same!:)
> 
> I was told on May 1st that there was no HB, but that I was measuring the right amt of weeks. So it had just happened a day or two prior to that.
> 
> So its been around 20 days or so.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was just a few days after yours. I don't remember if you have said this yet or not so sorry of you have ( I'm on my phone so I can't look back while I'm posting) but have you had a negative test yet? Mine is still very very faint positive.Click to expand...

Yesterday was the first time I tested. It was just a faint positive line.


----------



## Kitty1979

Af arrived today for me. No BFP for me. If my next cycle is back to normal I should be ovulating while me and hubby are away for a few days to france.... Could work out well! Hope all you ladies are doing ok. 
Hit me today I'd be getting ready for my first scan soon if all had been ok, sad.


----------



## dan-o

Kitty sorry for af, but great you have a fresh cycle all ready for your rainbow! 

Mcwhnn, I'm the same as you, teeny squinter on a hpt, almost bfn!

Good luck Kian's and ladders! 

Miss jenn, hope you get a clear answer soon! Fx for you!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi everyone, thought id join all you fab ladies. 
Just wanted to say im so sorry for all your losses but thank you for this thread and support for everyone. Make things so much easier knowing others are going thru the same as you and understand. 

I went for my 12w scan on mu birthday (14/05) to be told there was no HB and growth had stopped about 8-9 weeks. I miss carried naturally that night, had already been spotting and getting cramp 3 days prior and been in a and e twice. 

Ive now stopped bleeding and as of yesterday me and OH have started to be intimate again. Were not "trying" but decided we would just see how it goes. 
I have't done any HPT since coming out of hospital but was advised about 2weeks after i should do one to ensure my hormones were back to normal, but im unsure how a positive test so soon would make me feel knowing its not actuall a real BFP. 

Wishing everyone all the best with their rainbow babies xxx i hope its not a long process for anyone xxx

Thanks again 

Pink xxx


----------



## mcwhmm

dan-o said:


> Kitty sorry for af, but great you have a fresh cycle all ready for your rainbow!
> 
> Mcwhnn, I'm the same as you, teeny squinter on a hpt, almost bfn!
> 
> Good luck Kian's and ladders!
> 
> Miss jenn, hope you get a clear answer soon! Fx for you!

It's sad to want a bfn! But it's so exiting!!! Lol I just want to be for sure that when I get a bfp next time it's not left over hormones


----------



## ladders

Got to 14dpo yesterday and did an Internet cheapie hpt and sure I could see a faint something, did another today and bit more and now just done a digital and bfp!
No af between this and mc and it's exactly what I wanted but I'm now so scared it won't stick, Dh doesn't want to talk about it until a week if still getting a positive,


----------



## confuzion

Big congrats ladders! FX for a sticky bean this time!


----------



## dan-o

Wow congrats ladders!!!! Fab news! 

As for me AF arrived today at 7dpo lol!!! Strange but quite welcome as 2 miscarriages and 1 chemical 3 cycles on the trot was quite a lot to go through! 

A nice relaxed month of fun and frolics ahead ;) (and hopefully a longer LP!!)


----------



## mcwhmm

ladders said:


> Got to 14dpo yesterday and did an Internet cheapie hpt and sure I could see a faint something, did another today and bit more and now just done a digital and bfp!
> No af between this and mc and it's exactly what I wanted but I'm now so scared it won't stick, Dh doesn't want to talk about it until a week if still getting a positive,

. 


Congrats!!! How many days post mc were you when you got your bfp?? I had positive opks this weekend and ewcm and I'm hoping I actually O'd. This would make my ovulation happening about 2 weeks and a few days post mc and I'm trying to wait at least 10 days to take a test. I have always gotten bfps early with my daughter and my last angel I had positives at 8-9dpo and dark by 11. It's so frustrating not knowing when to expect af.. But I'm hoping she doesn't come!:)


----------



## MissJenn_xx

Congrats Ladders!!! :happydance:

As for me, I got my AF yesterday :hissy: 25 days after my D&C.


----------



## ladders

mcwhmm said:


> ladders said:
> 
> 
> Got to 14dpo yesterday and did an Internet cheapie hpt and sure I could see a faint something, did another today and bit more and now just done a digital and bfp!
> No af between this and mc and it's exactly what I wanted but I'm now so scared it won't stick, Dh doesn't want to talk about it until a week if still getting a positive,
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! How many days post mc were you when you got your bfp?? I had positive opks this weekend and ewcm and I'm hoping I actually O'd. This would make my ovulation happening about 2 weeks and a few days post mc and I'm trying to wait at least 10 days to take a test. I have always gotten bfps early with my daughter and my last angel I had positives at 8-9dpo and dark by 11. It's so frustrating not knowing when to expect af.. But I'm hoping she doesn't come!:)Click to expand...

I ovulated just over two weeks after my miscarriage and also had positive opk and ewcm so fx crossed you will catch the egg and it will be sticky! I'm still freaking out a little because I want this to stick for me more than anything


----------



## MissJenn_xx

So now that i am on cd1 when do i want to start opk ?


----------



## mcwhmm

How long are your cycles normally?? It's so hard after a mc:( I just got a positive opk 3 weeks after my cm and now I'm wondering if I really ovulated and when and if af will come! I would say the earlier the better if you have a lot of opks!


----------



## confuzion

mcw, looking at your chart it looks like you ovulated. But because the temps are teetering right above the coverline, I'm worried it might be low progesterone. Can you get your doc to give you some progesterone to start now? You stop it if no BFP but FX you won't have to stop it.


----------



## MissJenn_xx

mcwhmm said:


> How long are your cycles normally?? It's so hard after a mc:( I just got a positive opk 3 weeks after my cm and now I'm wondering if I really ovulated and when and if af will come! I would say the earlier the better if you have a lot of opks!

I never really kept track because I was on BC and I rarely got a period. Maybe just a day or two at the most of spotting but usually nothing. When I got off BC in December 2013 I had a period on Jan 27th and on Feb 24 so that was exactly 28 days apart.


----------



## mcwhmm

confuzion said:


> mcw, looking at your chart it looks like you ovulated. But because the temps are teetering right above the coverline, I'm worried it might be low progesterone. Can you get your doc to give you some progesterone to start now? You stop it if no BFP but FX you won't have to stop it.


I am trying not to go by my temps, even tho I know that is the way to ensure ovulation happened.. But in saying this because a lot of my temps should be discarded because they were not right away in the morning. I was more relaxed about it because of just having a mc, but was trying to get into the habit of checking it. I was hoping for ovilaion, but not expecting it


----------



## mcwhmm

=MissJenn_xx

According to the instructions in the first response box it says for a 28 day cycle you should start testing on CD 11. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, it depends on how many opks you have too! If you have quite a few I would maybe start a day or two earlier just to be sure


----------



## Button#

Congrats ladders!


----------



## taquito0523

ladders said:


> Got to 14dpo yesterday and did an Internet cheapie hpt and sure I could see a faint something, did another today and bit more and now just done a digital and bfp!
> No af between this and mc and it's exactly what I wanted but I'm now so scared it won't stick, Dh doesn't want to talk about it until a week if still getting a positive,

CONGRATS ladders!!!! That is some amazing news! I have been MIA for a bit as the heartache of this MC is really starting to hit me now. Finally got AF after 9WEEKS.... ugh. And boy did she decide to come back. I thought for a while that I would get BFP since there was so much time between the MC and AF, but then got wacky OPKs too. Says that I O'd twice within 2 weeks of each other, so not sure what that is all about.... now AF came on 5/23 and i SHOULD have O on 6/6, but no sign of anything at this point. I just keep using the OPKs hoping that I will get something more than just that empty circle..... I need a smiley face. :(

Hugs to all you ladies and hope you are all well too.... I am sorry to have been away for a bit. :( This all just gets so hard and so much to bear sometimes.....


----------



## mcwhmm

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a38/xxhmarieoo/Mobile%20Uploads/image-10.jpg

Do my tests seem to be getting darker again to you? or is it just my eyes.


----------



## Bug222

hi ladies... can I join you? Im 13 days post MMC.. BD'd for the first time since last night. No idea if/when I will ovulate as I don't temp or anything but hoping I get lucky!


----------



## Tmb0047

I see no one has posted in a few days but thought I'd pop in and say "HELLO" anyway!

I am so sorry that all of you ladies have had to go through a loss. I recognize a few names in here from a December Due Date forum I had started.

I had a D&C last thursday (June 5th) after an ultrasound showed an empty uterus ( I would have been 12weeks and 6days). I was bleeding and clotting heavily the day prior and I believe I passed the baby then. I'm guessing baby died a few weeks back as I never heard a heartbeat or had an ultrasound to confirm anything and I never passed anything that resembled a baby. My guess is that it was still really small or I possibly had a blighted ovum...I guess I'll never know.

Anyway, my DH and I chatted about our plan of action and neither of us want to wait. A Fall/Winter baby is ideal for us but we have decided not to waste months of waiting just so that baby's arrival will work better for DH work schedule. Plus, due to my stupid long cycles and lack of ovulation, passing up any chance at an egg would just be silly.

I hope we can liven this forum back up and support each other until we all get our rainbows?!?!?


----------



## Bug222

hi tmb0047- so sorry to hear of your loss xxx


----------



## MissJenn_xx

tmb - Sorry for your loss :hugs: 

A winter baby would have been ideal for DH and I also. I tried to catch the first egg after my d&c in on May 8th, but unfortunately I got my AF last week, but were hoping this cycle is it! FX

Good luck to you! 

:dust:


----------



## mcwhmm

Sorry to here of your loss! I'm 5 weeks post mc today and no signs of af. I had positive opks and ovulation symptoms on June 1st. I'm hoping I really O'd. I have been getting positives last weekend on frers but they weren't getting darker. I have read that it is possible to have residual hcg and still ovulate and get pregnant. So we will see! I'm actually happy with either now. If I get a bfp I will be ecstatic but af will be okay too bevause then I will be back on a cycle


----------



## Tmb0047

Thanks ladies :)

DH and I did the deed last night (sorry, tmi). I was so nervous as it was only 5 days post D&C. They said to wait two weeks but there was just such a need to be close intimately right now. Kind of feels like it helps with the healing process....

How long did it take for all you ladies to test negetive on HPT's post loss? Mine are still showing really strong positives. I'm going to test again on Friday and then wait till the following Friday and test right before my follow up. I just want it to be negative.


----------



## Bug222

mine are showing negative now.. but yesterday was the first one i have taken so I dont know when they would have actually turned neg. Im 22 days after cytotec


----------



## mcwhmm

Mine showed strong positive for about a week and then faint for another week and now idk what's going on


----------



## babytoes

I tested negative about 2 weeks after my miscarriage. Been doing the deed with hubby since then!! Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## mcwhmm

I had a dip in temps today, but not below the cover line. I also had crampig this morning and when I wiped my cm looked slightly brown.. But I could have been over examining it lol. We will see though!


----------



## Tmb0047

Mcw - how many DPO do you think you are? If you HPT's had turned negative then they shouldn't start to turn back unless you are indeed pregnant. Have you tested again?

Thanks ladies for answering my question. I'm 1 week post D&C today. I'm going to test tomorrow to see how my test are looking. Hoping it will start getting light now.


----------



## mcwhmm

I am anywhere between 9-11 dpo. My tests on wondfos were negative but then when dried had a sligh shadow on them. The first one that looked negative was on the 23rd so if it's left over hcg, which I think it is, it must have plateaued for 20 days. Also, my tests are not getting darker. I'm going to wait until Monday and then see. My doc did a test on the 27th but did not check betas and he said it looked negative and my ultrasound showed that everything had cleared and passed and my uterine lining was built back up for next cycle. I'm supposed to call them on Monday if I still have not gotta ad


----------



## kits

I know everyone's body is different and I'm not trying to preach, we've all had our own devastating experiences but ladies we're told to wait at least one or two cycles because one way or another we need to fully heal.

Just because we feel ready we may not be physically ready and vice versa.

I know it's not easy, believe me I know.. Maybe we'll never fully recover but give yourselves healing time.

I appreciate there's lots of stories of success with those who tried immediately after a mc (not talking about chemicals) but there's also lots of ones that just lead to more more MC's & chemicals.

After about 11 weeks after my 9 week mc I started the gym again & when I tried to do sit ups where you raise your legs I just kept getting sharp stabbing pains. All that time I thought I had fully healed, but nope. 

It wasn't until 2 full AF cycles where I could do them.

Wishing you all the very best & loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## mcwhmm

I got af. At least now hopefully I am regular!


----------



## Tmb0047

Mcwhmm - Sorry to hear that AF arrived....but yay for the positives of it - regular cycle and on to a new cycle! Did it take you long to conceive last time? Hope you guys catch the egg this month and baby settles in for the long haul &#55357;&#56842;

AFM - Bleeding seems to have stopped! I thought I was going to spot forever &#55357;&#56883; Followup is Friday...counting down to that!


----------



## mcwhmm

I am trying to look at the positives! My period ended now and I am anxious! Lol I don't even know what to expect out of this cycle. I was so regular before! My af came 35 days after my mc started, but 31 days after I passed the sac, and my cycle pre pregnancy was 31 days. So who knows! I got pregnant with my daughter a week after stopping birth control and then with this pregnancy I fell pregnant just a few months after getting the implant removed, so I have always fallen prefnant easily.

It's a good sign that your bleeding bad stopped and you are only spotting! I know I felt like I was going to bleed for ever!


----------



## Bug222

sorry AF arrived mcw.. hopefully this is YOUR cycle!

I know what you mean about feeling like you will be spotting forever- I spotted for 23 days- thought it would never end!


----------



## Tmb0047

Wow, 23 days?! I guess I won't complain then because I'm only on CD13 and my spotting stopped about 24 hours ago now....I'm just hoping it stays away now!


----------



## Bug222

haha- yeah a looonnnngggg 23 days! lol I think about 2 weeks is considered "normal" but for some reason my platelets dropped when I MC so I was passing clots for almost 2 weeks


----------



## Tmb0047

Geez, that's horrible. What day are you at now in your cycle?


----------



## Bug222

CD 27.... my cycles are usually 25 days so I have no idea what to expect from this one!


----------



## Tmb0047

Have you been doing any sort if tracking or are you just waiting it out?


----------



## Bug222

I was doing OPKs - got an "almost" positive on Thurs but was negative by Friday morning. Maybe I just missed the full positive. 

Was trying to temp but I am a horrible insomiac so never get the required amount of sleep plus I work a mixture of days/nights so my temps were all over the place! Fertility friend was very confused!! hee hee

How about u?


----------



## gemgem77

Hi ladies I've just read through the thread and you all seem lovely, can I join please? 

I just had my second miscarriage on 9th June. I feel like I want to try again before af but worried it may result in another mc, I know it doesn't make a difference just worrying over every little thing!.

Got some opks coming so will have a look and see what's happening. I suppose I should use a hpt soon to make sure it's neg.

Ladders you've filled me with hope I could get pregnant asap, how are you feeling? How is everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Bug - I temp (although tube become terrible at it since my mmc), I'll be using OPK's again (probably start soon), check CM and CP. Maybe you did O but just had a short surge?! 

Welcome Gem! Sorry for you loss....both if them. I hope that third times a charm! Did you mc naturally or need a D&C?


----------



## Bug222

Im thinking I did! I sporadically temp- have a few from early last week then a couple from this week. This weeks are WAY higher! So maybe I do have a chance! 

Welcome Gem! So sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Tmb0047 said:


> Bug - I temp (although tube become terrible at it since my mmc), I'll be using OPK's again (probably start soon), check CM and CP. Maybe you did O but just had a short surge?!
> 
> Welcome Gem! Sorry for you loss....both if them. I hope that third times a charm! Did you mc naturally or need a D&C?

Thanks. My first mc in Feb was natural and happened on it's own. This one was a non developing pregnancy found at my early scan. I chose to take the medicine and bleeding has nearly stopped now. Are you trying again straight away? X


----------



## Bug222

gem- thats the same as me- first in Feb was natural then in May I went to a routine scan and no heartbeat. I took the cytotec as well- bled/clots for two weeks then spotted until 23 days post cytotec. I "think" i ov'd about 2 days after I stopped sptting.


----------



## gemgem77

Sucks doesn't it bug222 :'( still can't quite get my head round it happening twice. I'm trying to think it's positive that both were different and that I have just been incredibly unlucky.
Are you ttc now? Have you had a period? X


----------



## Bug222

Yeah we are TTC- no AF yet. Took the cytotec on May 21- got a pos OPK last Thurs. Prior to this my cycles were always 25 days so I really don't know when to expect AF. I usually have a 10 day LP so I will prob test Monday if AF isn't here yet.


----------



## gemgem77

That makes me feel better that I'm not the only one going for it before getting af. I only had the medicine on the 9th June though so reckon I've got a while to wait until I get a pos opk!


----------



## Tmb0047

Gem - We will most likely give it a shot this cycle as well....although I've been a slacker at tracking my cycle! Chances are that I'm still a few weeks away from Oing anyway....I'm sure I'll get my groove back by then!

AFM - My follow up is tomorrow. Going to get myself a referral to the FS....Would be so cool if this MC made me fertile all on my own, but if not then I want my meds so that I can get this show on the road!

How's everyone today?


----------



## Bug222

Good luck at your follow up! Apparently you are supposed to be more fertile after a MC so hopefully it works out for you!!! How long are your cycles usually????

I'm ok- feel
Like time is dragging! Why is the TWW akways the longest two weeks!!! As far as "symptoms" just really gassy tired and moody lol- a great combination! My temp this am caused FF to decide it could no longer accurately detect an ovulation pattern so who knows!! My temping has been sporadic anyway.


----------



## Tmb0047

Bug - My cycles range from 50 days to 150 days. I've gone years where I only get AF 2 or 3 times the whole year. It really sucks when you want to try but you have to wait so long for a chance at an egg. When I go on femara I usually O anywhere from CD18-30. I've gotten pregnant 2 of the 3 cycles using it so I'd just like a new script of it to make things easier :)


----------



## Bug222

oh wow! that is really tough! Hopefully you can get that Rx ASAP! You are in Ontario right?


----------



## gemgem77

Tmb0047 said:


> Gem - We will most likely give it a shot this cycle as well....although I've been a slacker at tracking my cycle! Chances are that I'm still a few weeks away from Oing anyway....I'm sure I'll get my groove back by then!
> 
> AFM - My follow up is tomorrow. Going to get myself a referral to the FS....Would be so cool if this MC made me fertile all on my own, but if not then I want my meds so that I can get this show on the road!
> 
> How's everyone today?

I think I have a bit of a wait too, I'm on cd11 but with my first mc I got af 3 weeks from yhe date of my mc so don't think I ovulated that month. Not sure what will happen this time, thinking the medicine will probs delay af. Got home to my opks so will start poas!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Tmb0047 are they going to get you a prescription asap?


----------



## Bug222

yay sticks to pee on!!! lol


----------



## Tmb0047

Doubt it! I don't think my general doctor has the authority to prescribe it (although I will ask!) so I'll have to wait to get in with a fertility doctor. I moved provinces (I'm in Canada) since my last baby so I no longer have access to my fertility specialist from before. Just hoping it wont take to long to get in with one here!


----------



## Tmb0047

Bug222 said:


> oh wow! that is really tough! Hopefully you can get that Rx ASAP! You are in Ontario right?

I was in Ontario, but now I'm in Manitoba!


----------



## Bug222

ah i c- hopefully they can get you referred ASAP!!!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Bug - Your first little man was TINY! Did he arrive early? My smallest was 8lbs1oz and my biggest was a 9 pounder!


----------



## Bug222

He was born at 38weeks :) He was a planned c-section as I have a spinal issue that basically left me unable to walk/move without a lot of pain from 25 weeks onward. They think it is likely that he was somewhat growth restricted as instead of stretching/moving to accomodate baby my pelvis just twisted. I also had PIH- and was showing signs of pre-e by the day of my c-section so they also thought he may not have been getting the sufficient nutrients due to my high BP. When they announced his weight I thought they were kidding... i fully expected 7-8lbs!!


----------



## Tmb0047

My appointment went okay....not exactly as I was hoping, but not bad I guess. She will not refer me to a FS until we try for another 6 months. Apparently the fast that I have been on meds for past pregnancies is not reason enough to put me on the fast track. She is a new, young doctor and is very "by the book". They are requesting my records from my old province so that they can see my history and then she may send the request sooner. I explained to her how I track ovulation and am very aware of my body and how often it ovulates on its own....I told her the whole 6 months could be a waste of time if I only ovulate once (or possibly not at all).

I guess the only real good thing about the appointment is that she has agreed to give me provera at my next appointment if AF has not arrived. I see her again on July 14 which will be nearly 6 weeks post D&C. So at least I'll get to start a fresh cycle shortly after that and will be able to give the soy ISO a go.

I've actually starting popping the soy this cycle (I know its a little later in my cycle, but I figure it might kick start my ovaries). If I O, great - if not, then I'll be getting the provera in a months time and then I'll take the soy at the proper time.

I am going to try to remain positive as I know stressing is not going to help the issue at all! Send me positive ovulation thoughts please ladies :)


----------



## Bug222

thats incredibly frustrating!! If you already have had a referral in the past you shouldn't need to "prove" your need to go again just because you moved!! :( Sending you lots of strong ov vibes!!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Good morning ladies....how are you all today? We've all been quiet this weekend!

I took a test this morning and all I got on the internet cheapie was a squinted of a line! I am out of tests now....might order a few more, maybe not though. Other then that my cycle is still in the boring stage. No signs of O yet...


----------



## Bug222

AF got me this morning :( :( :(


----------



## Tmb0047

Boo! But on a positive note - your cycle was somewhat regular, right? Onwards and upwards....new cycle means a new chance!


----------



## Bug222

lol- no my cycle was 34 days.. normal for me is 25.. I had an 11 day LP which is just a day longer than my usual so I hope I get to keep that part of it! but hopefully this cycle will be back to normal! Do you have a journal??


----------



## Tmb0047

34 days still isn't that bad....could have been longer. 25 day cycles?! That seems so short! I've never had one that short....the earliest I've ever O'd was CD18 and I have a 14 day lp.

No, no journal. I've read through a bit of yours (both of them). I just post on to forums. I'm in one that has a great group of ladies....there's only 5 of us in it and we've all been chatting for quite a few months....it's wonderful to have that support :)


----------



## Bug222

yeah- it is ridiculously short!!! Horrible when I am not TTC.. makes the wait a little shorter when I am.. more of a "week and a half wait" instead of a TWW lol. 

Yeah the first time around I met some great ladies on here that I still talk to on FB and in here regularly- its so nice when you can find that kind of support!


----------



## gemgem77

Hey ladies how are you doing? 

I finally stopped bleeding Sunday night and have been feeling like I might be about to ovulate? Dtd ob Sunday night just in case lol hpt still faintly pos so might be my imagination lol x


----------



## Tmb0047

gem - Glad your HCG seems to be getting low. I am 21 days post MMC and my test the other day was still faintly positive. Its crazy how long it stays in your system even though the pregnancy has ended. I expect mine to be stark white negatives by weeks end. I had bloods drawn last Friday which showed my levels at 61.

I have no clue when I will O. Doesn't seem like my body is even gearing up at all.....just kind of sitting in limbo here on CD21. I've signed some forms with my current doctors office to have my medical forms send over from my old province. My new doctor wont refer me to the specialist for another 6 months....I'm hoping that once she gets my fertility records that maybe she will refer me sooner. Fx for me :)


----------



## mcwhmm

Well technically I am not before first af anymore, but I'm awaiting O after my first af and hoping that I O this cycle and we catch that egg!


----------



## gemgem77

It's so hard after a mc waiting to see if you ovulate, waiting for af, never knowing if it's going to happen or not. :/ we'll all get there and have our rainbow babies soon I can feel it xx


----------



## mcwhmm

It seems like forever! I MC'd may 7th and bled for a week and then then got af 35 days later (31 days after I passed the sac, which was my normal length) I am due to ovulate this weekend if things are back on track, but we will see!! My boobs have been very very sore today!


----------



## Tmb0047

Mcwhmm - I hope you do O this weekend so you'll know your body is back on track. Get your BDing on! Please stick around in here even though you are no longer technically waiting for O post miscarriage. I think we've got a nice little group started :)

Gem - Hope you don't have to wait to long for O. Do you have to go in and see your doctor for a follow up?

Bug - How are you doing?


----------



## mcwhmm

I sure hope so! We had been doing a lot of BD'ing.. In fact, I worry too much! Lol but I'm not complaining. We had some issues right before I got af where we were both stressing out about becoming pregnant again so much that we didn't even enjoy sex at all and it was just a bad few days. I am glad to be back to our normal selves! I will stick around in this thread, I agree:) 

Tmb- are your tests negative yet? (Isn't it so different hoping for a neg)


----------



## Bug222

im ok thanks- just frustrated. Ended up just spotting since Monday when I though AF was starting. Today started to have a little red but have gone right back to spotting. Currently on CD 36.. my previous cycles were 25 days. Its strange wanting to see AF (just like the strange wanting to see a neg).. but AF means a new chance at a rainbow... 

good luck mcwhmm- glad you are back to enjoying yourselves! 

very true gemgem- we will all get our rainbows!!! 

so frustrating for you Tmb! I hope your records can get things moving a little quicker!!


----------



## mcwhmm

Bug- that's kind of how my first period was. I spotted for two days and then nothing at all and then the next day I got a full force af.


----------



## Bug222

good to know- thanks mcwhmm- every time I go to the bathroom I just want to yell "come on already!!!' lol


----------



## mcwhmm

I know! I was so frustrated! My husband was like " don't you not want your period to come? " I was like well most of the time yeah, but I know I'm not pregnant right now and I just want to get on with it so we have a new cycle. I had to do a lot of explaining to him lol. Hopefully you will get it soon!


----------



## Tmb0047

Bug - I hate when AF fools around like that! If she's gonna show, then just show! 

Mcwhmm - Glad you and DH figured things out and got back on track. I had a freak out about 2 weeks post mmc. I was mad about everything and took it out on him and tried to be mad about everything else in life but soon realized I was just sad about our loss. I'm doing much better now :) Damb emotions getting in the way!


----------



## mcwhmm

Yep! Same thing happened to me! My emotions got the best of me for a while!


----------



## babytoes

Hi Everyone... Quick summary, I have a daughter who is 2 and we started trying for our 2nd in April. Fell pregnant straight away, but sadly had a miscarriage on 23/05. It was natuaral and did not need any help with this. Stopped bleedin on 06/06. Have no idea about ovulating and taking temps etc.. so since the bleeding stopped, me and OH have been at it like rabbits (SORRY TMI)... Now I have all the symptoms I had when I first fell pregnant the last 2 times, but I'm currently getting BFN's... when should I be testing!! I've literally been POAS every day and running out!! lol...


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi babytoes! Sorry for your loss....
I'd test every few days if it were me :) Hope you are pregnant and it's just to early to register on a test yet!

Mcwhmm - Forgot to answer your question. I ordered a few more cheapies....hoping they come in tomorrow. I'm guessing my hcg is back to non-pregnant status now but not 100% sure.


----------



## gemgem77

Tmb0047 said:
 

> Mcwhmm - I hope you do O this weekend so you'll know your body is back on track. Get your BDing on! Please stick around in here even though you are no longer technically waiting for O post miscarriage. I think we've got a nice little group started :)
> 
> Gem - Hope you don't have to wait to long for O. Do you have to go in and see your doctor for a follow up?
> 
> Bug - How are you doing?

No I don't, had my scan to make sure all had gone and that's it. Got my appointment for tests on 15th July though. 
Ic is still very faintly pos for me to, think it'll be neg very soon x


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing?

I'm frustrated with DH! I'm really horny yesterday and today (sorry TMI) and DH is just too tired and not in to it! He tried last night and this morning and I could feel that he was doing it just because I wanted it and he felt he had to. I could tell he wasn't in to it so I just stopped things. It's frustrating because my OPK's are getting darker and I'm worried I'll O before he gets his groove back :( Sorry for the vent...just frustrated is all. I know he's tired from long hours at work but I can't help but feel it's my fault!


----------



## Bug222

Aww I'm sorry Hun xxx how frustrating for you! Can u find some way to "entice" him??


----------



## mcwhmm

I agree with bugg. We kind of had the same issue because we were putting too much pressure on each other. We had to give it a few days break and make it fun again. I know your frustrations though!


----------



## Tmb0047

Well looks like I probably O'd yesterday. We are in with a chance but I'm not feeling to positive about it :( Oh well, it will happen if it's meant to. I am very pleased that it seems I actually Od :)


----------



## Bug222

woohoo!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------

